# Avast tells me there's an update, but then it won't update.



## Avectius (Nov 8, 2008)

When I click to update, a progress bar appears, but it stays put:



http://imgur.com/TsyIGjZ


Then it will simply abort the update and have this displayed:



http://imgur.com/eJnQg21


Apparently it keeps telling me it's already up to date? But then it always says there's a newer version to be installed. This happens for both Virus Definitions and Program.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Found this : https://www.avast.com/en-ca/release-history

See if you can find the version # of the Avast that you have and see if it matches.


----------



## Avectius (Nov 8, 2008)

I managed to update the Program successfully, but I'm still having issues with trying to update the Virus definitions. Still giving me the aforementioned error.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

What firewall and security programs are you using? or have ever used (partially removed security programs can be a problem) ?


----------



## Avectius (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm using Comodo Firewall and of course, Avast. I also have Malwarebytes Anti-Malware, but that's not loaded up. I only use it when needed. I've never had Avast and Comodo start conflicts, though. You think that could be it?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Do a Comodo update and see if Avast can update afterwards. Comodo may not be recognizing the latest version Avast and letting it go thru to the internet.


----------



## Avectius (Nov 8, 2008)

Everything is already up to date in Comodo. What else should I do?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

See if you can create an outbound allow rule for Avast. Maybe that will work.


----------



## Avectius (Nov 8, 2008)

How would I do that?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Open Comodo, go to Task > Firewall Tasks > Allow Application, then browse to Avast.


----------



## Avectius (Nov 8, 2008)

Already tried that. Didn't work. 

Any other ideas?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

No more ideas. Maybe someone else will have some ideas.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Check if it is Comodo that is blocking your Avast updates, disable Comodo for a bit and try updating.


----------



## Avectius (Nov 8, 2008)

I disabled it, attempted to update Avast, but I'm still experiencing the issue :/

What else is there to try? Does anyone else have any ideas? Any advice?


----------



## talentite (Mar 8, 2006)

Fwiw, I had the exact same problem with Avast recently ( I also use Comodo free firewall) and was not able to resolve it. I ended up installing Avira free av a couple of weeks ago and have had no problems with it automatically updating definitions, etc. (Didn't want to do it, as I was a longtime Avast user.) Perhaps you will have better luck than I did finding the problem.


----------



## KnuckIes (Jul 20, 2015)

Make sure that Windows Firewall is not running (it shouldn't be enabled with Comodo Firewall on anyway), and make sure that you aren't using a proxy server.

To disable any proxy servers...
1. Click the Start button.
2. Search for "Internet Options".
3. Click the first result.
4. Click the "Connections" tab.
5. Click on everything under "Dial-up and Virtual Private Network settings" and click "Remove...".
6. Click "Lan settings".
7. Uncheck "Use a proxy server for your LAN".
8. Click "OK".
9. Click "OK".

Or you could try resetting the Avast! settings to their defaults. I do not have Avast so I can't provide instructions here, but here's a support page: http://www.trishtech.com/2015/02/reset-avast-antivirus-2015-to-factory-defaults/


----------



## RolandJS (Mar 3, 2005)

Has Avast forum given any help?


----------

